# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Источник бесперебойного питания (ИБП)

## Мильва

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – предназначен для ПК, систем телекоммуникации и другого оборудования, чувствительного к качеству электроснабжения. ИБП используют для устранения помех в сети, стабилизации напряжения и обеспечения автономным питанием в 220 Вт. Компания «Энсбертех» реализует источники бесперебойного питания (ИБП), которые вы можете купить в Минске.

----------

